# Lying to your ex....



## NotSoSureYet (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone catch themselves lying little white lies to their ex? I have every once in a while. It's all over dumb stuff too. Like if he asks why I went to Walmart, I'll tell him a reason other than why I actually went. He caught me lying about some items I told him I was there for and all I could say was "I guess I do it because I don't feel like it's your business why I'm there" and tell him that I used to get yelled at for doing stupid things, so I just tell him a fake reason that will have less of a chance of argument. 

I mean, we are divorced. It's not his business - as long as I do it on my time. Our daughter isn't with me, so it shouldn't even matter.

Oh well, he's mad and says he can never trust me. I've told him to leave me alone and don't be so nosy.Then I won't be able hurt his feelings.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no reason to lie to him because I barely speak to him

what I'm doing with my life is none of his damn business. He seems desperate to tell me what he's doing, I couldn't really care less and I certainly never ask him


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The expression "none of your business" is a perfectly honest answer...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope. The rare times I talk to him I am honest with him.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh hell yeah!

I told my ex, back when we were talking, that I had moved on and started working. All false. I cried over her for days on end, but I just couldn't bring myself to tell her the truth....... that was until I got suicidal and she showed me what a hartless b!tch she really was by encouraging me to go through with it. 

If she called today I can bet one of two things would happen. Either she would try to get me to be her shoulder to cry on or she would try to rope me in as one of her many back up exes. The girl has no boundaries or way to deal with her fear of abanonment. So I would have to lie and tell her something or else she would start one of her famous crying fits and try to guilt trip me into an nedless apology. "I'm busy studying for medical school, bye-bye".

I think the worst lie I ever told that girl is how I would still marry her if she was still single at 30. Huh uh, she lost her chance and I'm done playing Dr. Phill to her.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

No because it's none of his business like everyone says. If you know it will start problems by telling him it's none of his business, do what Dear Abby always said to say to people who ask rude questions - ask "Why do you want/need to know?" What can he say? He was just curious? Then say nothing. Make that your stock answer and stick to it. 

Him: What did you need at Walmart? 
You: Why do you want to know?
Him: Just curious. 
You: *dead silence*
Him: No, really - why did you go?
You: No, really - why do you need to know? 

It's different if it has something to do with your daughter but sounds like that's not the case.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

He's a coworker so I either play rude ex wife and tell him something is none of his business or I play along as "let's be friends" and tell him the truth. It's case by case, some things I don't care to share. Then other things are fine to tell.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This t hread just reminded me how it is SO strange to go from being married to someone to not. How close you can be to someone and then not. Marriage bonds you in a very weird way. It seems bizarre to go from married to not and yet the more time passes, they become something like strangers. It's just odd. All of it.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Little White Lies are still ummmmmm .................... LIES !!?? Nope sorry ...... no difference between a little white one and a huge i " cheated on you " lie IMHO !


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> This t hread just reminded me how it is SO strange to go from being married to someone to not. How close you can be to someone and then not. Marriage bonds you in a very weird way. It seems bizarre to go from married to not and yet the more time passes, they become something like strangers. It's just odd. All of it.


I'm wrestling with this quite a bit today, Jelly :scratchhead:

Tough day today....


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

PBear said:


> The expression "none of your business" is a perfectly honest answer...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This....if its not about the kids I say "none of your business"








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

My ex asked me if I would keep the kids on a Saturday night which was her weekend. I said, "I have plans." She says, "What do you have going on?" I respond, "I have plans. Maybe next time."

Now, that kind of was a lie because there is no maybe next time. I will have plans, again.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't talk to my ex h. My life and what I do is none of his business.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I do visit with XW when talking about our sons and I have no reason to lie. I rarely talk to STBXW(her choice), and after the divorce is finally over, I see no reason to even talk with her, given her recent history of deception and adultery.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Dedicated2Her said:


> My ex asked me if I would keep the kids on a Saturday night which was her weekend. I said, "I have plans." She says, "What do you have going on?" I respond, "I have plans. Maybe next time."
> 
> Now, that kind of was a lie because there is no maybe next time. I will have plans, again.


You don't ever have them on a Saturday or was she just trying to get a free babysitter?

I've been an every-other-weekend dater for so many years... it's hard to make and keep connections when that is the 'speed' of a relationship. Most men don't want to accept alternating weekend dates. Glad my guy was fine with that until I could introduce him to my daughter and we all hang out weeknights, weekends, etc.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

> You don't ever have them on a Saturday or was she just trying to get a free babysitter?
> 
> I've been an every-other-weekend dater for so many years... it's hard to make and keep connections when that is the 'speed' of a relationship. Most men don't want to accept alternating weekend dates. Glad my guy was fine with that until I could introduce him to my daughter and we all hang out weeknights, weekends, etc.


We alternate weekends. She has been known to tell me that is is "her weekend" when there has been something I would like to take my son to even though it was her weekend. She was looking for a free babysitter to go to a party. Sorry.

I actually had a date that night, and my weekends are very full when I don't have the kids.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Now, that kind of was a lie because there is no maybe next time. I will have plans, again.


LOL I know exactly what you mean.


----------

